# كيفية صنع ماكينة cnc رخيصة لإنتاج نمادج طائراتك



## ninja0731 (3 أغسطس 2013)

قمت بحمد الله بصناعة ماكنية cnc لإنتاج نمادج الطائرة وكافة التصاميم
وأؤكد لكم بأن الأمر يسير إنشاء الله كما يمكنكم ملاحظة ذلك على راب اليوتوب التالي: http://adf.ly/TK942
كما يمكنكم تحميل كل مخططات صنعها من هنا: http://adf.ly/TKA5p 
التعريف بماكينات CNC وهي اختصار لثلاث كلمات وهي 
coumputer numarical control 
اي التحكم الرقمي بالحاسب.
و هي ماكينة صنع القوالب (قوالب الالعاب وقولب كثير من الموادالمنزلية وحتى شاشات الكمبيوتر )
عادة تكون ثلاثة ابعاد وهي X Y Z تاخذها من برنامج التصميم ويصدرها الى برنامج الCNC الذي يعمل وفق هذه الاحداثيات 
ومايخصنا هنا اننا بصدد تصميم ماكينه لحفر وتثقيب البورد والله الموفق
مزايا وفوائد cnc هي كما يلي :-
ا- ان عصب الحياة لاي دولة منتجة هو الصناعة وكلما كانت هذه الصناعة معتمدة على الالات كانت هي الانجح وكلما كانت هذه الالات دقيقة في العمل وسريعة كانت افضل اذا بداً العلماء بتطويع استخدام الانظمة الالكترونية في مجال الالات الميكانيكية وبدأ يظهر علم الميكاترونكس ولم يكتفي العلماء بذلك بل عملوا على ربط هذه الالات بجهاز الكمبيوتر لغايات زيادة التحكم ، ولكي لا يمل الاخوة ساورد بعض التطبيقات التي يمكن ان تحصلوا عليها من خلال هذه التقنية ومنها :

1- صناعة الالات يمكنها الحفر على الخشب بزخارف محددة او تقطيعه اوعمل خراطة للقطع الخشبية كما في المشربيات والاربيسك وغيرها وفي صناعة تماثيل خشبية ومنحوتات رائعة وادوات المطبخ الخشبية وكل ما يدخل الخشب في تركيبه.

2-صناعة الالات يمكنها الحفر على المعادن الخفيفة او الثقيلة وتفيد هذه التقنية في صناعة القوالب لماكنات البلاستك او قوالب ماكنات الصابون او قوالب الشوكلاتة او اي نوع من انواع القوالب ، بالاضافة الى امكانية انتاج قطع الغيارات للسيارات او الطائرات او السفن او اي نوع من الماكنات .

3- صناعة الالات يمكنها الحفر على الحجر والرخام وتشكيله او يمكنها الحفر على قشرة البيضة اذا اردت ذلك .

4- الات تقوم بالحرف على الذهب بحيث تقوم بصناعة المجوهرات الرائعة لزوجتك بحيث يمكن ان تضع صورتك على قلادة او الكتابة التي تريدها مثلاً.

5- اذا سمعت يوما بالروبوت الجراحي الذي تبلغ قيمته 12 مليون دولار والذي يستخدم بالعمليات الجراحية فهو عبارة عن ماكينة cnc ايضا.

6- اذا اردت صناعة الروبوت الذي يقوم بالكشف عن الالغام يمكنك ذلك .

7- اذا اردت صناعة ماكينة خراطة الكترونية مريحة جدا للحديد او الحجر او الخشب فهي الة cnc .

8- اذا اردت صناعة ماكينة تقوم بحفر البورد النحاسي وتثقيبه للوحات الالكترونية فانت بحاجة الى cnc .

9-اذا اردت ان تاتي بخلاط وعصارة وفرن ميكروويف وغسالة اطباق ومفرمة خضار وتدمجها مع بعض لانتاج وجبة لذيذة فانك ستتحكم بذلك بنفس مبدأ cnc .

10- اذا اردت ان تتحكم باي شيء من اي مكان وفي اي وقت وباي طريقة تريدها فانت بحاجة الى منفذ الطابعة والالات cnc.

11- كل ذلك يمكن ان تقوم به اخي العزيز بدون ان تكون بحاجة الى معارف مسبقة او مهارات الا في استخدام الكمبيوتر والرسم الثلاثي الابعاد واذا لم تكن تتقن الرسم فهي ليست مشكلة فهناك ماكينات cnc عبارة عن سكانر ثلاثي الابعاد


----------



## aladdin_2005 (20 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله لك موضوع قيم


----------



## moh20 (21 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## هشام20 (21 مارس 2014)

لا رابط يعمل اخي الكريم


----------

